# Fire breathing



## Soubi7string (Sep 13, 2011)

anyone ever seen this done live?Anyone think its a good idea for "stage presence"?
cause well our singer is thinking of taking some class or whatever to learn how to do this and I honestly wanna see what you guys think of this.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 13, 2011)

greg puciato used to do it all the time. actually if you have a facebook page you can ask him about it on his music page haha. hes really good about getting back to people


----------



## Albionic (Sep 13, 2011)

its an awsome idea but i think the venues insurance companies may not agree 
also it may be a disaster waiting to happen. you may achieve notariety if your band is killed on stage in a huge fireball but it will cut your career a bit short.
perhaps juggling or unicycling might be better 
hope i don't get flamed


----------



## Fiction (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah unless your playing fairly large shows, theres probably a regulation against breathing fire in small venues.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 13, 2011)

Breathing fire is crazy dangerous. I would recommend against it.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 13, 2011)

There's a guy in a local band in my area. He's a bass player and part of his shtick is to paint his face white and black and spit blood during a song. It's really pretty original. I don't know where he could have gotten that idea.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 13, 2011)

i'd laugh my ass off seeing someone do that at one of the tiny venues around here


----------



## Razzy (Sep 13, 2011)

There's a local band here that does it at every show, and honestly. It comes off a little lame. Maybe because he takes so long to set it up for it, so for the song's intro, he's just like, standing there, holding a torch, with his mouth full of lamp oil or whatever it is. Maybe you guys could pull it off better.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 13, 2011)

All I can think of is KISS. Why bother? Let the music do the talking.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 13, 2011)

Step 1. Spit flammable liquid directly upward into the air
Step 2. Hold torch about 6 inches above head
Step 3. Look up
Step 4. Wait for the pure awesome.

Hey, I think this could REALLY work for you guys! Please send us pics!


----------



## Bigfan (Sep 13, 2011)

YES


----------



## Sephael (Sep 13, 2011)

realize if you do it for even just one show you will be expected to do it for EVERY show until you are 90 years old.

Plus any accidents = flames towards your gear.


Bigfan said:


>


only cool if you have to sing from a trach tube because you burnt your mouth all to fuck in previous attempts to use fire in your concerts


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently you can do it with Cornstarch with makes it 1000 times safer than any other form of fire breathing. 

Fucking Cornstarch.


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 13, 2011)

A band did it in Houston once, right before their intro, and it was cool as fuck because no one really expected it. They had three torches being held by friends, with the singer holding his own, and then BLAM! KAPOW! They spit fire and launched into a triplet-heavy intro. If your audience isn't aware of what's about to happen, it could work pretty well. It _is_ dangerous, though, so I'd carefully weigh your options.


----------



## motomoto (Sep 14, 2011)

tbh i've seen it so many times from various known bands so it doesn't impress me any more. An one time some local guys did it on stages and i kinda thought ''who the fuck are you guys trying to be cool rock stars from the 80's all of a sudden''

not judging any one here, but in order for a band to stand out from the crowd, they need to be original imho


----------



## samincolour (Sep 14, 2011)

If he practices it to shit so he doesn't take forever setting it up, I reckon that would be badass as fuck. Just ask the venues first, don't get banned from anywhere!

Who gives a fuck if it's dangerous or not, gigs should be something to remember instead of a singer screaming 'FUCKING MOVE' every two bastard seconds! I'd love to see fire breathing at a show. It'd bring the fun back to live music in quite an unconventional way.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 14, 2011)

a few years back i saw a guy set himself on fire (he looked really glossy so i'm betting he had some kind of gell or something to actually keep from burning himself all to hell) it was in there "intro" so to speak. he stayed on fire for about 15-30 seconds before someone dumped water on him but it was def an awesome sight.


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 14, 2011)

lmao so I gather, super lame.It was an idea and yeah I saw/knew of it from Immortal and like wise black metal bands but eh figured it would have been worth a shot getting a general idea of what people would think lol.


----------



## Sephael (Sep 14, 2011)

also realize, if you are somewhere where someone could get on stage easily enough you open yourself up to liability if they decide to hop up there at an inopportune time


----------



## Jakke (Sep 14, 2011)

There is a bass player in a local band who does it, he gets off the stage though, and he only does it outdoors


----------



## wlfers (Sep 14, 2011)

Over in LA we have a ghetto venue called the black castle, not sure if its still open though. Saw a few bands fire breathe in there- though I completely doubt that open flame of any sort in that construction would be safe or even legal.

It wasn't that impressive.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 15, 2011)

If you decide to go ahead and do it please make sure someone videos every time you do it.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 18, 2011)

Wether it's lame/gimmicky or not all depends on your bands image and music.
Wether it's a good idea, all depends on the venue (safety etc) and how good and experienced a fire breather the dude is. The guys that hurt themselves are usually either reckless, dumb as fuck or amateurs that don't know what they're doing. Keep in mind you're literally playing with fire.


----------



## LMak (Sep 23, 2011)

I can fire breathe but I've never considered using it during my bands performance due to our style and image. I wouldn't really want to do it either until I'd practiced a lot for it. I move around so much that I'm usually out of breathe by the end of a show, and if I was to fire breathe, I'd be terrified of inhaling by accident due to being wrecked or even someone else on stage banging into me.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL, this thread reminded me of an old commercial....


----------

